# Continued from above diet plan!!!!



## Jonny wrath1 (Aug 12, 2010)

MAIN MEAL

2 BEEF/STEAK FILLETS WITH PASTA N CARROTTS

BEFORE BED

PROTEIN SHAKE

THERES MY DIET WOULD APPRECIATE FEEDBACK AND ADVICE LIKE IS THERE NOT ENOUGH CALORIES OR IS IT WRONG TO WORK ONE MUSCLE PER DAY HOPE TO HEAR FROM YOU GUYS CHEERS:clap2:


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

`I'm a bit of as newbie myself mate, but i used to work out 3 days a week... All muscle groups each work out (I found this fairly effective) but i am going to try a muscle group a day myself this time... I have read good things about this type of routine

Fingers crossed it's a good'en mate

Daz


----------



## Herman1466867992 (Jun 19, 2010)

BREAKFAST

1pint milk, 5 eggs,1-2 sausage, 2 toast. Banana.

PREWORKOUT:

Glass of milk, apple.

-TRAIN- Juice with whey protein & water.

POST WORKOUT:

2 BEEF/STEAK FILLETS WITH POTATOES N PEAS

Glass of Milk.

Supper:

Spinach & Paneer (saag paneer innit!)

Or if you dont feel like savoury meal, eat a tub of cottage cheese or large bowl of yoghurt.

Plus, add some fish oil supps somewhere.


----------



## Herman1466867992 (Jun 19, 2010)

Jonny wrath1 said:


> WRONG TO WORK ONE MUSCLE PER DAY HOPE TO HEAR FROM YOU GUYS CHEERS:clap2:


You wont achieve much doing that!

Do the big stuff first. Squats, Bench, Deadlifts, shoulder press

Then Pull Ups

Then do isolation work at the end. Barbell curls, ez bar tricep extensions/pull overs, rows, leg extensions/curls, abs, calves etc.

For drug free bodybuilding, there isnt much better guidance than Reg Park.


----------



## Jonny wrath1 (Aug 12, 2010)

yea daz i know. cheers herman so you think thats enough calories n protein to bulk out gradually? p.s daz i got the muscle group a day from ryan reynolds personal trainer tht got him in shape for blade 3 and also dwayne the rock johnson follows a muscle group a day with a high protein n carb diet.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

if you want to bulk eat every 2 hrs it's triall and error tbh as somewhere along the line you may have to cut back, depending on how your weight adds and how you are happy with it .

beef steak fillets?? are these the ones birds eye make?? as thats what they sound like

get to a butchers get some rump steak cut it up into 4 pieces if it's big.

drink milk through out the day and get some pporridge in you also

its not a superfood for nothing

make sure your meals are spaced out and your getting protein every 3 hrs, you should be aiming for at least 8 meals on average

as high quality as you can


----------

